# test taper for pct protocol



## krustus (Nov 1, 2011)

i've been doing the testosterone taper protocol after my cycle

outlined  here 

basicly goes like this. at the end of your cycle stop all steroids except test
 do test only at 100mgs a week for 4-6 weeks while tapering off any ai you maybe using.  this stasis period gets you back adjusted to lower levels of test.

at the end of the stasis period you begin tapering test only for 4-6 weeks 100mg week 1, 80mg week 2 yada yada...  begin use of your serm during the taper if you are going to use one.

i am down to the 40mgs a week part of my taper and i can't believe how great this is going so far.  i will give a full review when i am completely off though.

this is my first injectable cycle so take it for what its worth. but i did superdrol with a serm for pct before and it was horrible.  took weeks if not months for libido and stuff to feel normal.

i know this protocol puts you on cycle for a couple of months longer, but it seems logical to try to ease back to normal.  and so far it has been awesome.  libido is almost as good as when i was on 500mgs of test a week.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 1, 2011)

krustus said:


> i've been doing the testosterone taper protocol after my cycle
> 
> outlined  here
> 
> ...



Interesting, are you getting bloodwork?? if so I would be very interested to see your LH and FSH levels towards the end of a taper like this. 

Are you going to use a serm or are you just tapering down to nothing and expecting your natural test production to restart?

That is what would worry me, suppressing natural test production for far longer than the cycle, then not taking anything to stimulate natural test production to restart. May be counter-productive, but with a serm I can see the idea behind tapering so that it is not as extreme of a switch from 500mg (or whatever cycle dose is) to zero


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting, I'd like to see how this pans out.


----------



## krustus (Nov 1, 2011)

yes i am using a serm (torem)  during the taper.   and i do plan on some blood work but probably after i've been off everything for at least a couple of months.  i'm 43 and concerned with my test levels anyway and would like to know if i should be on trt.  so i'm gonna wait for a little while to check with a doc.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 1, 2011)

krustus said:


> yes i am using a serm (torem)  during the taper.   and i do plan on some blood work but probably after i've been off everything for at least a couple of months.  i'm 43 and concerned with my test levels anyway and would like to know if i should be on trt.  so i'm gonna wait for a little while to check with a doc.



Sounds good man, are you running the Torem past the time that you have exogenous test administered? If you have time and wouldn't mind posting your personal protocol I'd love to see it as this is a fairly different approach to coming off cycle than the norm, but could be promising if done right I'm sure


----------



## krustus (Nov 2, 2011)

it's my first time using this method, so i was planning on the taper and torem to end at the same time.


----------



## hypno (Nov 2, 2011)

Very interesting. If you are feeling good then it seems to be working for you. It will be good to see what your blood work says. 

This would be an interesting experiment to do having blood work done throughout the entire process. I wonder if anyone has more detailed info?


----------



## krustus (Nov 2, 2011)

the link in my original post has the guy who outlines how he does this and a lot of science to back it up..   you should check it out.

and yes so far so good. i'm almost completely tapered off and feel real good


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Hrmm very interesting read. Whole point of the taper protocol is

100mg weekly of exogenous test causes no HPTA suppression
SERM causes no HPTA suppression

~Last Cycle Injection + Stop HCG~
Week 1-4: 100mg test weekly + SERM + slowly cut out AI's
Week 5-10: 80/70/60/50/40/30 + SERM or some similar taper

Seems like it'd work, but I wonder how you'd feel throughout.


----------



## krustus (Nov 2, 2011)

> ~Last Cycle Injection + Stop HCG~
> Week 1-4: 100mg test weekly + SERM + slowly cut out AI's
> Week 5-10: 80/70/60/50/40/30 + SERM or some similar taper
> 
> Seems like it'd work, but I wonder how you'd feel throughout.



i'm into week 4 of the taper part so 50mgs this week...  and i am feeling pretty good.   libido is about normal (as in the same as before the cycle) 
and gym performance is not really changed, just not quite the animal i was on 500mgs of test a week.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you have any links to studies that suggest that 100 mg of test is not suppressive?  This is where my skepticism lies.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

If 100mg of test isn't suppressive, shouldn't we be all adding in 100mg of test weekly to our PCT protocol of 25/25/12.5/12.5 aromasin + 100/100/100/50 clomid?


----------



## krustus (Nov 2, 2011)

TESTOSTERONE NATION | Test Taper Protocol - Page 1

He outlines the protocol here.    i think there are some other post on 100mgs a week with a serm isn't suppressive...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 2, 2011)

This is how they used to cycle back in the day before they had serms and ais. IMO there's no point to cycle like this nowadays.


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 2, 2011)

exactly ^ this is not a new method, IMO modern pct knowledge of hcg/serm/AI etc. makes it pretty much obsolete


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> exactly ^ this is not a new method, IMO modern pct knowledge of hcg/serm/AI etc. makes it pretty much obsolete



I have always heard that even a low dosage of test is suppressive.  I can't back that up with studies, but most respected vets concur.


----------



## krustus (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm far from an expert...   but i have done superdrol and pheraplex before with just tamoxifen as pct and it was rough coming back.    

so far with this method the transition is much smoother.  so for me i will stick with this taper method.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 2, 2011)

krustus said:


> I'm far from an expert...   but i have done superdrol and pheraplex before with just tamoxifen as pct and it was rough coming back.
> 
> so far with this method the transition is much smoother.  so for me i will stick with this taper method.



You're comparing apples to oranges. You did an oral cycle before without any test. Those are always hard to recover from.


----------



## krustus (Nov 2, 2011)

> You're comparing apples to oranges. You did an oral cycle before without any test. Those are always hard to recover from.



you are right i'm a complete noob...  and that oral only was really hard to get over. so thats the reason i was looking for an alternative to the standard PCT.

so maybe the taper is or would be useless , but the only way to know would be someone who has done it both was with a real injectable cycle that included test.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Where is Heavy or GMO when we need them?


----------



## krustus (Nov 13, 2011)

well an update on how the taper pct is going.  

my nuts are back to full size at the end of the taper, libido seems pretty normal (43 years old) almost no downtown or transition from on to off...  as in no moodiness, libido problems, etc...  i feel convinced this is the way to go, because of the easy transition from on cycle to off.

but i did forget how workouts and youthful vigor were before i went on cycle.

i miss the animal i was in the gym while on and am counting the days til i can start another cycle.  although i haven't lost noticeable strength and size i just can't keep going like i could on cycle.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks,
I'm also in pct, but from a 8 month blast and cruise.  I'm almost 4 weeks since last pin and am yet to really notice a difference in how I feel except my libido dipped for a couple weeks.  And I hear ya bout the workouts, I forgot what DOMS was.
I did the standard pct plus nolva.


----------

